# Post your shoulder workouts



## Texan69 (Jan 17, 2018)

Interested to see some of your shoulder workouts. 

Today mine was 
upright row on smith machine 
Smith machine military press 
side laterals w/ cable 
front delt raise with barbell 
rear delt fly 
shrug machine 
shrugs on smith machine


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2018)

Thats a lot of stuff for delts, which get hit pretty hard on other days.

 Heavy hammer shoulder press 
Cable side delts  
Dumbell front delts

After warm up I do 6 sets of 10-12 reps. I superset all three, so 6 tri-sets if you will. 

Rear delts get hit on back day.

See avi for results


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Jan 17, 2018)

i haven't really trained shoulders in months. the other day i did a few sets of front, lateral, and rear raises with 5lb dumbbells and did about 20 reps per exercise but supersetted them all together. then i did 2-3 sets of light dumbbell shoulder press. shoulder injuries prevent me from going really hard with shoulder workouts but it feels great to rush some blood in there


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2018)

Ohp once a week 5x6
Side laterals once a week on separate days 5x12


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

i alternate each shoulder day my main presses so after warming up with front and side db raises I'll either do 5 sets db press or bb press followed by 5 sets hs press or single arm sm press. Warm up sets not counted. then i like to superset 2 different exercises for rear delts with upright rows. Toast.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

RobertCalifornia said:


> i haven't really trained shoulders in months. the other day i did a few sets of front, lateral, and rear raises with 5lb dumbbells and did about 20 reps per exercise but supersetted them all together. then i did 2-3 sets of light dumbbell shoulder press. shoulder injuries prevent me from going really hard with shoulder workouts but it feels great to rush some blood in there



the 5lb dumbells are for the ladys only smh


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 17, 2018)

The pink color should let you know they are for the females  lol


----------



## DF (Jan 17, 2018)

Seated OHP
Lateral DB's
Front DB's
Rotators with bands
Shrugs


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 17, 2018)

Seated DB Press  (incorporate some rest/pause in there)
Side DB laterals ss with Front DB laterals
Rear laterals with machine
shrugs 
upright rows (cable)


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2018)

Super Set
Side laterals: 3 sets of 10
Shrugs: 3 sets of 20

Like Bricks said, delts get hit hard with other movements so you don't really need much.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

shoulder have the some of the most variety of great exercise to perform..one of my favorite days to train..Sometime ill hit them after chest sometime ill give them their own day


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2018)

U guys need to try klokov presses if u haven't before. Destroys your shoulders. 

I'm a huge OHP guy. I hit those gard and heavy. Single arm leaning side raises are my other go to shoulder movement.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 17, 2018)

30 minute elliptical

OHP 4x10 

Military press 4x10 

Squats 4x10 

Front squats 4x10

Elliptical 30 mins


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jan 18, 2018)

10 min light warm up with dumbbells.

Seated Military press 5 sets 15,12,8,6,6
Standing Military press 3 sets 10,8,8
Bent over rear Dept rows 7 sets 15-20 reps each set. Done 

never change the program. Basic and works for me.
 Only do raises or rows when my elbows need a break and I personally don’t like them.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 18, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Thats a lot of stuff for delts, which get hit pretty hard on other days.
> 
> Heavy hammer shoulder press
> Cable side delts
> ...




I should have mentioned my shoulder volume is increased temporarily as I’m out of training chest for two more weeks due to a strain so using this time to shock my shoulders and add more volume then back down once I’m back to hitting my chest normally


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Jan 19, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> the 5lb dumbells are for the ladys only smh



i guess you chose to skip the part where i said i had shoulder injuries. i tested the 10lb dumbbells for the same exercises and now im in pain


----------



## Uchiha00 (Jan 19, 2018)

Military press 
Db laterals
Upright rows cable 
Peg dec flys

Front delts


Rear delts bench
Rear delts pec dec
Cable laterals 

This was based on volume and mostly rear and side, I almost never directly target fronts because they get hit so hard already


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 20, 2018)

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
Heavy DB Press
Superset - Cable Side Raises, 45lb Plate Front Raises. 15-25 reps


----------

